
Setting this image as wallpaper could soft-brick your phone - Abishek_Muthian
https://www.androidauthority.com/image-wallpaper-crash-soft-brick-1124505
======
samizdis
Would love to hear some theories about this from anyone with expertise in such
things.

~~~
db48x
It's pretty obvious from the description. The lock screen is just a program
running on the phone, as is the launcher that displays the home screen. If
those programs crash, you won't be able to do very much with the phone.
Apparently images with uncommon features (such as color profiles), or images
that are malformed, can cause an error condition that causes both of these
applications to exit or crash. Since displaying the background image is not
critical to the operation of these programs, any failures in loading or
displaying that image should have been caught and handled in such a way that
the program doesn't crash. It should simply display a solid color background
instead. Depending on the language used to implement these programs, that
might be more or less engineering effort.

